# Realtek RTL8168/8111 Treiberproblem



## Benihana (26. April 2009)

Nachdem ich, nach dem Einbau eines neuen Mainboards Vista neu aufgespielt habe, kann mein Rechner keine Breitbandverbindung mehr mit dem Internet aufbauen. Außerdem habe ich ein Treiber-oder Hardwareprobleme mit dem Netzwerkadapter "Realtek RTL8168/8111-Familie-PCI-E-Gigabit-Ethernet-NIC (NDIS 6.0)". Ich habe bereits danach gegoogelt und scheine nicht die einzigste damit zu sein, die Probleme mit der Treiberversion 6.1837.926.2006 hat. Im Gerätemanager erscheint der Fehlercode 10 und auch das installieren einer aktuellen Treiberversion scheint nichts zu nützen. An was könnte es denn noch liegen   Bin mal wieder arg am verzweifeln.


----------



## ShiZon (30. April 2009)

Benihana am 26.04.2009 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich, nach dem Einbau eines neuen Mainboards Vista neu aufgespielt habe, kann mein Rechner keine Breitbandverbindung mehr mit dem Internet aufbauen. Außerdem habe ich ein Treiber-oder Hardwareprobleme mit dem Netzwerkadapter "Realtek RTL8168/8111-Familie-PCI-E-Gigabit-Ethernet-NIC (NDIS 6.0)". Ich habe bereits danach gegoogelt und scheine nicht die einzigste damit zu sein, die Probleme mit der Treiberversion 6.1837.926.2006 hat. Im Gerätemanager erscheint der Fehlercode 10 und auch das installieren einer aktuellen Treiberversion scheint nichts zu nützen. An was könnte es denn noch liegen   Bin mal wieder arg am verzweifeln.



Was hast du denn für ein Betriebssystem. Von welcher Firma ist denn dein Mobo und wie lautet die Typenbezeichnung.


----------



## Benihana (30. April 2009)

ShiZon am 30.04.2009 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Benihana am 26.04.2009 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Endlich eine Antwort   Betriebssystem ist Vista und das neue Mainboard ein MSI G31M3-F 
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...HARDWARE&l1=Mainboards&l2=Intel&l3=Sockel+775


----------



## ShiZon (1. Mai 2009)

Benihana am 30.04.2009 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 30.04.2009 21:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Äh Vista 32-Bit oder 64-Bit?

PS: Besser spät als nie.


----------



## Benihana (1. Mai 2009)

ShiZon am 01.05.2009 03:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Benihana am 30.04.2009 21:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du recht. Ne 32-Bit Version.


----------



## morpheus712 (1. Mai 2009)

Geh einfach mal hier http://www.msi-computer.de/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1470 ihn und lade den neusten Treiber runter.


----------



## Benihana (1. Mai 2009)

morpheus712 am 01.05.2009 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Geh einfach mal hier http://www.msi-computer.de/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1470 ihn und lade den neusten Treiber runter.



Also die Seite sehe ich heute zum ersten Mal, habe von wo anders, alle Treiber ausprobiert aber die haben nichts bewirkt und nun funktioniert es.. Danke


----------



## TheManErick (3. Juli 2020)

Da hier länger keine Aktivität war, möchte ich meinen heutigen Fall mal berichten.

Und zwar habe ich per driver hub meinen Treiber aktualisiert welcher eine falsche Version Installiert hatte, daraufhin hatte ich sofort keine Internet Verbindung mehr. 

Dann ist mir eingefallen das ich ja mal im Geräte Manager nachschauen könnte, da hat er mir auch einen Fehler gezeigt, daraufhin habe ich das komplette Gerät mit Treiber deinstalliert per Geräte manger,  dann hab ich den pc neu gestartet und er hat von selbst einen funktionierenden installiert, und ich habe mir im Internet den neusten Treiber gesucht und installiert.

Jetzt ist alles in Ordnung 

War übrigens auf Windows 10 x64


----------

